# Why do you love your job?



## IronClaud (Oct 16, 2011)

Do share.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Oct 16, 2011)

not in an office, and not the same exact thing everyday


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 16, 2011)

Outside, driving around all day, watching TV for money, using the brain I've worked to put smarts into for my entire adult life to help people with their troubles, doing physically difficult things from time to time and feeling so much the better for the task being completed.


----------



## Adz (Oct 16, 2011)

I get to be outside, always moving, and there aren't too many dull moments. I hate being bored, and this job pretty much guarantees minimal boredom. It makes you use your brain a lot, and I get to help my community in it's people's times of need.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Because I get to spend every shift observing and interacting with people from every end of the human spectrum; and on that rare day I can actually go home knowing that I made the difference as to whether someone lives or dies. Plus I like the chocolate milk that the ER has in their fridge...like, A LOT.


----------



## firetender (Oct 17, 2011)

*26 years later...*

I have yet to find a job that demands I use every talent I've developed and every experience I've had in my life in the service of keeping another human being alive just a bit longer.

How could it get cooler than that? Perhaps nowhere else have I been so valuable.


----------



## IronClaud (Oct 17, 2011)

This is great insight, guys.  I respect everyones reason for being in this profession.  Can't beat helping people and not having to sit in a cubicle all day.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 17, 2011)

-No cubicle. 
-You never know what will happen next. 
-You meet (and treat) some very interesting people. 
-You see things that most people will never see. 
-You learn where your limits are. 
-You learn a lot, in general. 
-You help people.


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 17, 2011)

Why do I love my volunteer job (Fire/EMS)?
I get to know people in my community.
The monthly training sessions satisfy my thirst for learning.
It feels good knowing that you are there to help someone in need.
It puts my adrenalin to good use.

Why do I love my paying job (LVT)?
I get to hold and pet the animals while working.
My patients reward me with purrs and 'kisses'
It feels good knowing you are helping something that can't quite communicate its symptoms to feel better.
My own pets sleep while I'm at work, so when I get home, they're just waking up and ready to play.


----------



## imadriver (Oct 17, 2011)

Was looking for something in the medical field. Don't want to be a Nurse, too poor to be a Doc. Also, pretty much what everyone else has said. I'm outside, I stay busy. And mostly, for me at least, I love helping people. Medical or not, I just like being able to help.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 17, 2011)

firetender said:


> I have yet to find a job that demands I use every talent I've developed and every experience I've had in my life in the service of keeping another human being alive just a bit longer.
> 
> How could it get cooler than that? Perhaps nowhere else have I been so valuable.



Couldn't agree with you more.

I like the fact were needed. I like that we can make a difference everyday we go to work. I love that I'm helping people.

Oh & getting to sleep & watch movies at work isn't too bad either


----------



## FourLoko (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure how much I love it yet but one of the main reasons was getting out of the cube farm.

I do like to be challenged so I need to work past being just an EMT-B. I enjoy helping folks but the lack of a challenge thus far keeps me from loving the job. I think the biggest challenge I might face is finding the nearest ER if and when it does get ugly.

Even though dispatch tells me where to go and when I still like the freedom of being out on the road.


----------



## clibb (Oct 18, 2011)

I love my co-workers and the patients! We work well together with the ED staff and hang out with them on a regular basis!


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 27, 2011)

Reasons why Ambulance > Hospital

My partner is freaking awesome
No supervisor breathing down my neck about everything
Open roads and being in the outdoors
Im the primary care provider till its someone elses problem


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 27, 2011)

Because it is in my rear view mirror.


----------



## BrandonBassett (Oct 27, 2011)

How many people get to respond to somebodys when somebodys in thier worst condition and bring them back? not many


----------



## rmabrey (Oct 27, 2011)

Most has already been said about always something new, most of the day outside etc etc.

My favorite part isnt the rare occasion we save someone, but the almost constant occasion where we can make a difference by just listening or comforting a patient.


----------



## dstevens58 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been spit on, crapped upon, put down, yelled at, cursed at, called out of bed at oh-dark-thirty, both paid (military) and volunteer served......but it all comes down to the few times I've been thanked.  It makes up for all the "not so good times".


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 28, 2011)

The Money!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry I got lost in my little fantasy world again.  My co-workers, were just one big family.  What other job do you get paid to sleep, eat, watch tv/movies, and tell the cops what to do. lol

ADD: being able to interact with people, hanging out with the ER Staff late at night, when everyone is bored out of their minds, helping perfect strangers.  Plus i get to cut cars apart, and put out fires.  

One big thing, I have never had two days be the same!!!!!!!! every single day i go into work its something new and different


----------



## Nerd13 (Oct 28, 2011)

-I'm constantly being challenged to think on my toes and improvise.
-I never know what to expect.
-There is no cap on my education. I can constantly find something new to learn.
-My coworkers are a lot of fun.
-Every once in a while someone thanks me and that's very fulfilling.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2011)

It's dynamic. Yea we run on a lot of drunks. Yea we have frequent flyers. But no matter what every call is different whether it be the c/c, the location, the weather, something is different. 

It makes me think, I like puzzles. Even simple patients are puzzles.

The random save is definitely the ultimate high, but that's not why I do it and love it.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 29, 2011)

I can sleep at work, and not get in trouble for it.


----------



## atropine (Oct 29, 2011)

Well I get paid very well to e a hero, and I get a great retirement as well.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 29, 2011)

atropine said:


> Well I get paid very well to e a hero, and I get a great retirement as well.



You seem to bring up money a lot...


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 29, 2011)

atropine said:


> Well I get paid very well to e a hero, and I get a great retirement as well.



Training says you're a student...


----------



## atropine (Oct 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Training says you're a student...



Well I am currently trying to finish my prereq's for RN school, but I do work for the best and biggest FD's in the country, around the southern Cali region.


----------



## Smash (Oct 31, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You seem to bring up money a lot...



Speaking of which, today I love my job because I am on overtime.  $110 an hour and so far I have had 3 coffees, eggs benedict for lunch at a funky cafe and a sleep on the couch.  Things could definitely be worse.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 1, 2011)

atropine said:


> Well I am currently trying to finish my prereq's for RN school, but I do work for the best and biggest FD's in the country, around the southern Cali region.



Figures


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

Smash said:


> Speaking of which, today I love my job because I am on overtime.  $110 an hour and so far I have had 3 coffees, eggs benedict for lunch at a funky cafe and a sleep on the couch.  Things could definitely be worse.



I think my insides just turned green with envy.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------

